# How to mix major & minor for blues



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Here's one of many approaches for mixing major and minor for blues. You can always use just the minor/minor blues scale for all the chords, but it can sound a bit boring sometimes. With this approach I'm sharing with you today, you'll hear my play a sweet solo using different scales for each chord.

A Major for A7
A Minor D7
E Major for E7

When I say "major", I am referring to either the major pentatonic OR the major blues scale. When I say "minor", I'm referring to either the minor pentatonic OR the minor blues scale.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Loved it Robert, really useful.


----------



## myyykkee (Nov 25, 2018)

Awesome video, this is very helpful. I just subscribed to your channel.


----------



## 2112 (Dec 30, 2020)

Great video...glad you added the tabs...thanks!


----------

